# Dishnetwork "your smartcard is not authorized" after unplugging.



## JustinH

Quick question for the group.

We did some remodeling upstairs in the house, and I had one of my upstairs dishnetwork receivers unplugged for about 3 days.

I plugged it in, got it to download the guide, then it says something to the effect of "your smartcard is not authorized to watch this program", for basic channels that I pay for.

The only channels I can get is preview channels, nasa channel, and one church channel. Highly annoying.

I left the receiver plugged in, and called dishnetwork, who fixed it with an update.

Now its happening again. I unplugged the receiver to re arrange some furniture. It was unplugged for no more than a couple hours.

Same deal. Same error.

Anybody have any suggestions? Do i need to leave the receiver on to get something from the satellite, or do i need to call dishnetwork everytime i unplug a receiver.

thanks,
Justin


----------



## khearrean

JustinH said:


> Quick question for the group.
> 
> We did some remodeling upstairs in the house, and I had one of my upstairs dishnetwork receivers unplugged for about 3 days.
> 
> I plugged it in, got it to download the guide, then it says something to the effect of "your smartcard is not authorized to watch this program", for basic channels that I pay for.
> 
> The only channels I can get is preview channels, nasa channel, and one church channel. Highly annoying.
> 
> I left the receiver plugged in, and called dishnetwork, who fixed it with an update.
> 
> Now its happening again. I unplugged the receiver to re arrange some furniture. It was unplugged for no more than a couple hours.
> 
> Same deal. Same error.
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions? Do i need to leave the receiver on to get something from the satellite, or do i need to call dishnetwork everytime i unplug a receiver.
> 
> thanks,
> Justin


This may or may not be related to the same issue, but see the following thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67672

Ken


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Unplugging may have the same effect that some of us are seeing by watching an OTA for several hours... getting the "unauthorized" message, but then it rights itself if you leave it on for a bit... time ranges from 1 minute to 10 minutes or so, your mileage may vary.

See the link above and see if your experience is similar. If so, it seems the "bug" is that if the receiver isn't directly tuned to a satelite channel every couple of hours then it forgets it is connected at all.


----------



## James Long

Try to leave your receivers plugged in ... power and phone line. Disconnecting them and moving them about is not good.


----------



## MikeW

And your advice for minor remodels would be...........??????????


----------



## James Long

Put up with calling E* when returning the receiver to service.


----------

